# Identification/Sexing



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Good morning everyone,

A couple months ago, I bought two darts from a local pet store. One person told me they were Mantellas, one told me Terribilis. I knew they weren't Mantellas and bought them assuming they were Terribs, but the inconsistency made me hesitant. Neither of them told me how old the frogs were, so I can only guess. I thought they could have been 2-3 months at the time, but they were the same solid orange as they are now so maybe older. They have grown considerably, but not to the size I expected for Terribilis. Could they be Bicolor? I'm having a hard time taking clear pictures with my camera, so these are the best I've got for now.

Also, I have a group of 3 Costa Rican G&B Auratus. Again, struggling with the camera, but I took the best picture I could at the time. Anyone able to sex them based on this picture? These are the smaller of the two. They should be at least 7-10 months at this point.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Can't tell you anything about the Auratus but those definately look like Terribilis.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you heard any calling?


----------



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

No, I haven't heard any calling. I tried using recordings of Auratus calls to stimulate them just this morning and it seemed to get their attention but no calling.

I really think they are Terribilis, but anytime I see pictures of Gold Bicolors on certain sites I think they could be that. I want to buy more but not until I know for sure what I've got.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

It looks like the regular P. Terribilis. The Bicolor's have colored legs.


----------



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok well I'm glad others seem confident they're Terribilis. Maybe they were younger than I thought when I got them and they still have some growing to do.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Just google it you will see the pix.


----------



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've seen the pictures of Bicolors in general. My specific concern is the Gold Bicolor. If you google that, you get a picture from this site and a picture from Josh's Frogs which both show little or no variation in body/leg color. This is also true if you look up Gold Bicolor on SNDF.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, I just looked under images.


----------



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Well today I decided to try to sex my Varadero to find it a mate. Anyone want to give it a guess? This is the best picture I could get before it bolted.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Check out this article on visually sexing dart frogs:

Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs Part II


----------



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, I've read that before but didn't think to look again. Based on look alone I'd guess male but without anything to compare it to I find that its hard to do visually.


----------



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh and thanks for guiding me in setting up my new Monsoon haha.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Lol, no worries.


----------



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Picked up two more Varadero Imitators last week (one almost certainly female, not sure about the other). Woke up this morning to hear the one I already had (and pictured on previous page) calling. Not a bad start to the day.


----------

